# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Vintage Series 1800

## Northen

Buenas,

Hace tiempo que tengo una baraja bicycle vintage series 1800
Simplemente son geniales. Yo las tengo guardadas y bien cuidadas
Pero quería saber si alguien ha tenido alguna idea de como usarla?

Si es así, me gustaría conocerla, o simplemente las usáis para coleccionar?

Saludos!  :001 302:

----------


## Magnano

las usamos como cualquier baraja, es curioso, pero funciona igual...
pero yo las que tengo las tengo de collección

----------


## Ming

Si no recuerdo mal en la quedada viste a Karvis utilizarlas, ¿no?

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Alguna foto?

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Aquí una foto:

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Gracias Alvaro, ya sé cuales son. Son bonitas, o por lo menos a mí me lo parecen, aunque no dejo de verlas como algo de "colección".

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

De nada.

Ya, a mi estas barajas ya sea la vintage, tiger, ghost, etc, me parecen de colección, para hacer cartomagia solo uso las bycicle rojo/azul.

----------


## Iban

Yo las guardaría. No vaya a ser que las uses y parezcan viejas.

----------


## peib

Esta baraja está bien. Pero de cerca deja mucho que desear. A mi gusto no es mas que una baraja para tenerla cogiendo polvo. Cuando las vi me desilusionaron. Ya os digo que son de mera colección.

Saludos

----------


## Jog

YO las uso solamente para cerrar mis sesiones de magia de cerca con los ases de mc donalds

----------


## luthipiero

***************

----------


## Northen

> No se si os habeis fijado pero esta baraja es asimetrica,tanto por el dorso como por la cara............................
> 
> Un saludo


:O
NO me había fijado!
Pero solo lo veo en la cara.. en el dorso no veo la asimetría :S

Gracias, saludos!

----------


## klaudio_o

Podría tener utilidad en alguna rutina donde partes con una baraja normal, y luego la haces envejecer o algo así, haces un juego más y terminas, para no gastarlas mucho xD porque a mi gusto son de colección

----------


## aitowwer

Yo la tengo y no la utilizo , no es que se diga que es de mi preferidas pero alguna utilidad espero darle.....

----------


## Iban

> Podría tener utilidad en alguna rutina donde partes con una baraja normal, y luego la haces envejecer o algo así, haces un juego más y terminas, para no gastarlas mucho xD porque a mi gusto son de colección


Si pretendes que nadie sospeche que ha habido un cambiazo, lo mejor es hacer la rutina en la que conviertes la baraja en un camión de tres ejes.

----------


## pK90

JAJAJAJAJA este Iban... jajajaj un camión de tres ejes jajajajajaja que elite!

----------


## t.barrie

A mi también me desilusionaron un poco. No las uso. 

Las compré porqué tenía en mente usarlas para un juego, tenía alguna idea de usar alguna de sus cartas para una rutina en que el "tiempo" era el prtagonista, "el tiempo pasa, y pasa para todos...". Al final la idea no terminó de cuajar

Creo que con un poco de imaginación se podría incluir alguna carta, o el mazo entero( jeje, con el cambio posterior a camión de tres ejes de Iban) en algún juego en que alguna carta viajara en el tiempo o algo parecido. 


Un saludo.

----------


## t.barrie

> No se si os habeis fijado pero esta baraja es asimetrica,tanto por el dorso como por la cara............................
> 
> Un saludo


Pues no, no había fijado. Al final resultará que aún se le podrá sacar algún partido....

----------


## Iban

> A mi también me desilusionaron un poco. No las uso. 
> 
> Las compré porqué tenía en mente usarlas para un juego, tenía alguna idea de usar alguna de sus cartas para una rutina en que el "tiempo" era el prtagonista, "el tiempo pasa, y pasa para todos...".
> 
> Creo que con un poco de imaginación se podría incluir alguna carta, o el mazo entero( jeje, con el cambi de tre sejes de Iban) en algún juego en que alguna carta viajara en el tiempo o algo parecido. Al final la idea se quedó en eso, en una idea no terminó de cuajar.
> 
> 
> Un saludo.


El invierno pasado, un día al salir de la oficina, me encontré en la puerta, en un charco, una carta: un diez de corazones bicycle. Arrugada, descolorida, pisoteada... Parecía que le había pasado toda la Legión por encima. La recogí extrañado, pensando, "¿y esto qué hace aquí?". Me sentí como ésos que recogen mascotas de la calle.

Me la llevé a casa y le estuve dando vueltas... Y se me ocurrió un efecto tonto para abrir una rutina. Siempre andaba diciendo a mis... víctimas: mezcla con cuidado... trátame bien las cartas... no, así no mezcles, por Dios... Así que preparé una pequeña tontería. Empezaba explicando que los magos le tenemos mucho aprecio a las cartas que usamos. Que las tratamos con mucho cuidado, que nos lavamos las manos antes de cogerlas, que el sudor las estropea mucho... y que éso es difícil de explicar a los espectadores. Así que iba a hacerles una demostración del porqué. Daba a elegir una carta (FZ del 10 de corazones normal). Le pedía al espectador que apretase la carta entre sus manos, que la pasase al resto de espectadores, que la tocasen... Y les decía que, sin que ellos lo percibiesen, la estaban destrozando, pero que los magos nos dábamos cuenta y se nos ponían los pelos de punta. Recuperaba la carta, la perdía en la baraja y les decía: "aunque no os lo creáis, si miráis con ojos de mago, veréis que la carta la habéis echado a perder". Hacía una extensión en cinta sobre la mesa... y aparecía una carta totalmente... destrozada: el 10 de corazones.

A partir de ese juego, en el resto de la rutina ya nadie se atrevía a tocar las cartas. 

Una tontería como cualquier otra, pero el post de t.barrie me lo ha recordado.

----------


## Iban

El diez de corazones...

----------


## Manolo Talman

luthipiero... esque no sabemos guardar un secreto eh? ... y eso que lo dije en la confe :P

----------


## Sr.Mago

es una buena idea... claro que el otro quedo muy cerca...


****

 Esa baraja yo la usaria mas como detalle de ambientacion para un juego por ejemplo hablando de una baraja heredada de el tatara tatara abuelo que era mago (al estilo gafas del abuelo), o que pertencia a un mago  legendario de aquella epoca (1800 y algo)... en fin... 

 como no la necesito (ni tampoco tengo donde adquirila  :Smile1:  ) no la compro

----------


## Iban

Yo tengo una uña que convierte cualquier baraja normal en asimétrica.

No es un gimmick, es un apriettick un pokittick en la eskinnitick de cada carttick.

----------


## Sr.Mago

> Yo tengo una uña que convierte cualquier baraja normal en asimétrica.
> 
> No es un gimmick, es un apriettick un pokittick en la eskinnitick de cada carttick.


 jajajajjaja.... ademas sale mas barato que un gimmick

----------


## Iban

> es una buena idea... claro que el otro quedo muy cerca...


No, caño, del otro me deshago antes de hacer la extensión. Está en la foto simplemente para que se vea la diferencia.

----------


## Sr.Mago

aps... ahi si que si...

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Parece salida de una lavadora!

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Este hilo me ha recordado que el otro dia encontre una carta mordida y baboseada por el perro de mi hermana, ¿seriviria para algo similar?

----------


## b12jose

Pues la verdad, yo tengo algunas barajas que uso como colección, pero que las tengo destinadas para algunos juegos en concreto:

Por ejemplo, las Guardians, las uso para una presentación de la máquina del tiempo (vi hacer el juego a Giobbi), aunque no se si es suyo ... sólo que aprovechando el grafismo del As de picas digo que es el guardian del tiempo y cambio la presentación.

Lo mismo me ocurre con las vintage, sólo que en este caso las uso como complemento al juego "El reloj de mi abuelo" también de Giobbi ...

Supongo que todo es cuestión de pensar un poquito y usar la imaginación para poder usarlas en beneficio de la presentación ...

Saludos

----------


## Iban

> Este hilo me ha recordado que el otro dia encontre una carta mordida y baboseada por el perro de mi hermana, ¿seriviria para algo similar?


Pues prueba a ver. Pero ten cuidado no sea que te digan: "oye, oye, que yo no le he hecho nada a esa carta. Que seguro que ha sido el perro de tu hermana".

----------


## chiripicajoso

> Pues prueba a ver. Pero ten cuidado no sea que te digan: "oye, oye, que yo no le he hecho nada a esa carta. Que seguro que ha sido el perro de tu hermana".


jajajajajjaaj seguramente te digan eso... jajajaja me matas iban jajaja
P.D: iban te dejo un privado.

----------


## Juantan

El perro de tu hermana o la perra de tu hermana (macho o hembra  :Smile1: )?? xD Pues yo cartas "raritas" no tengo, pero si me da pena usar las normales, más aun las especiales!

----------


## Northen

Pues la verdad ahora que he descubierto la asimetria y con la idea de que los magos cuidamos la cartas, me ha gustado  :Smile1:  pensaré si usar la baraja o no

----------


## mago carlos

O estas cartas aunque funcionan i gual yo no dejaria que alguien las tocara con las manos sucias, ni que las doblen o firmen, para mi son de coleccion.

----------


## magobernal

> Pues la verdad ahora que he descubierto la asimetria y con la idea de que los magos cuidamos la cartas, me ha gustado  pensaré si usar la baraja o no


yo tengo una pequeña coleccion de barajas y te aconsejo no usarlas (a no ser que te compres otas aparte que no sean para la coleccion)
pero bueno, yo me he planteado varias veces usarlas para el juego ¨cenizas reveladoras¨, poniendo una presentacion tipo ¨yo antes hacia este juego con mi abuelo hasta que murió, esta era su baraja y estas son sus cenizas¨

----------


## Mago Lawrence

magobernal no tiene porque comprarse otras para coleccion, que a ti te gusten para colleccionar y no quieras hacer juegos no significa que el tenga que hacer lo mismo

----------


## Ming

Pues sinceramente yo todavía me pregunto para que sirve tener barajas de colección...
Es una duda, nada más a ver si alguien me sabe responder...

----------


## magobernal

> Pues sinceramente yo todavía me pregunto para que sirve tener barajas de colección...
> Es una duda, nada más a ver si alguien me sabe responder...


a la gente que le gusta coleccionar (yo por ejemplo), les parece muy original y bonita una colccion de barajas (que puede ser de todas la barajas o bien barajas de publicidad, paisejes, bicycle,....

----------


## Ming

Mi padre tiene monedas... y para lo único que le ha servido es para que yo le robe las republicanas que por el tamaño se parecen bastante a las de medio dolar.

Por lo tanto... ¿para ocupar espacio?

PD. Creo que estoy desviando el tema del hilo...

----------


## magobernal

> Por lo tanto... ¿para ocupar espacio?
> 
> PD. Creo que estoy desviando el tema del hilo...


no importa, tenemos que terminar este pequeño debate  :117: 

yo creo que una coleccion, es un hobbie en el cual, te encargas de intentar tener todo tipo de bariantes de un mismo objeto, es como un juego.

yo colecciono barajas, sellos, monedas, cosas de star wars, botellas de tamaño miniatrura... es decir, cosas que me justan.
ya codad dos por tres, empiezo nuevas colecciones o termino otras (como la de selllos) cuando me canso.
en cuanto a para que sirve, yo diria ue para lo mismo que un cuadro; para adornar :302:

----------


## magobernal

> Nos estamos desvíando del tema, sí... pero por no dejarlo así y reflexiones un poco, aunque no tiene por qué ser igual con el resto de objetos coleccionables.
> 
> Si tu padre en vez de tener monedas tuviera cuadros de Dalí (por nombrar a alguno de mis preferidos), ¿pensarías también que sólo sirven para ocupar espacio?


ese ejemplo es perfecto, creo que ya lo hemos dejado claro y que podemos volvr al tma :001 005:

----------


## Ming

> Si tu padre en vez de tener monedas tuviera cuadros de Dalí (por nombrar a alguno de mis preferidos), ¿pensarías también que sólo sirven para ocupar espacio?


Creo que no has cogido el mejor ejemplo para mi, ya que mi respuesta sería que sí; Para ocupar espacio  :302: 
Gracias a los dos por las respuestas.

Sigamos con el tema  :Wink1:

----------


## magobernal

jajaja, bueno pues al grano.
la serie bicycle vintage 1800, se puede usar para hacer magia porque lo unico raro que tiene, es que parece vieja, es decir, no es extraña para los profanos.

yo solo le he encontrado un fallo a esa baraja, que todas las cartas de mismo numero (independientemente del palo), tienen las mismas grietas y manchas (exactamente iguales), y por los dorsos, tambien son exactamete iguales (esto ultimo puede ser bueno, porque demuestra que no estan marcadas, pero lo malo, es que al hacer un abanico, se ve el mismo color con las mismas manchas y grietas en cada carta, y pierde realismo)

----------


## rayback

> :O
> NO me había fijado!
> Pero solo lo veo en la cara.. en el dorso no veo la asimetría :S
> 
> Gracias, saludos!


Perdonar por el reflote, pero acabo de adquirir esta baraja y no veo la simetria por los dorsos, solo en las caras, alguien me puede ayudar??

----------

